# "New" Planes



## Printer (Oct 8, 2012)

I went to an auction Friday night, and did very well IMHO. I always feel kind of guilty at an auction because I know the seller may not be selling under the best circumstances.
Anyway, I have found some information but would like more. The first plane is a Sandusky Tool Company plane. They quit making planes in 1900. This one is 26" long. The iron needs cleaned but it looks like its in good condition. Is the checking in the end ok and can I stop it? I would rather not alter it.
The other two planes are a Stanley #5 and I believe a Sargeant, but I cannot find a model number. Is there anyway to date these two planes? Thanks for any help.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I've got a section for dating plane references listed here, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092

yellow background on the Stanley makes it a later model probably a type 19 or 20.

The sargent is a little harder and I'd need more pictures but look through the reference sites I list and let us know what you find.


----------



## Printer (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you very much. I will spend some time sorting. I want a couple more planes and I like the antiques. The history is as important to me as the tool.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

TimeTestedTools provided the links to dating sites for the Stanley planes. I like the HyperKitten. Not always accurate, but easy to use.

The plane you say is Sargent may be made by Sargent, but it could also have been manufactured for an "off-brand" company.

This is a good link to use the lateral adjustment lever to determine who made the plane. The double bend of your plane feels like a Sargent.

http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane id.html

If this was an actual Sargent, I would expect to see a number stamped into the back of the lever cap. Any clues?

The length of the plane looks to be the same as a Stanley No. 3 or 4.

The width is the better clue. It is narrower than the Stanley No. 5 so likely an equivalent to the Stanley No. 3, in Sargent models, this would be a 408.

If this were a Sargent "branded" plane, I would have expected the word "SARGENT" to be stamped on the front of the lever cap.

I did a restore of a Sargent 408 in this thread. See post #22 for the before and after comparison pictures.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/latest-rust-bucket-planes-46494/

I love the way this looks after restoration it is now one of my favourite old planes.


----------



## Printer (Oct 8, 2012)

With your help, I believe I have a Sargent 1408 Hercules. There are three models, I haven't determined which it is. I will keep digging.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

*Sargent*

I'm not sure what happen this week end. I couldn't get logged into the site so I couldn't respond. 

Dave, the early Sargents didn't have "Sargent" stamped on the cap. So if you see one without it, it may be a type 1-3.

Good to see your narrowing it down Ryan. Keep us posted. Even the later Hercules had the "Sargent" stamped cap. Yours has brass nuts for the knob, which was uncommon on a lesser quality plane, but I don't know about the Hercules.

If you look at the few pictures I have http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/08/10/sargent-planes-by-the-numberwith-pictures/ , they are all steel.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> Dave, the early Sargents didn't have "Sargent" stamped on the cap. So if you see one without it, it may be a type 1-3.


Thanks, useful to know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Printer (Oct 8, 2012)

It also has a brass depth adjustment nut. Also, (this isn't a good gauge), but I have held cheaply made planes before, and this one has the heft of a nicer quality than the lightness I have sensed in lesser planes. Just an observation. Hope to find a clue.


----------



## Printer (Oct 8, 2012)

I made a mistake. The depth adjustment knob is not brass. I was going off memory while at work.


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

Filled my checks with epoxy.....


----------

